# News comments on common wombat



## L.K.Eder (Dec 15, 2011)

Secret sex life of wombats - National - theage.com.au


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 15, 2011)

and here are the news of today for wombats:

No wombats were involved in an accident on the M-1 today when a Lorry carrying High-octane fuel was in collison with a bollard. That's a BOLLARD and *NOT* a wombat. A spokesman for wombats said he was glad no wombats were involved. The Minister of Technology _(photo of minister with __wombat __on his shoulder)_ today met the three Russian leaders _(cut to photograph of 3 Russian men in a group and each with a __wombat __on his shoulder)_ to discuss a 4 million pound airliner deal....


----------



## del (Dec 15, 2011)

that's a beauty

reminds me of the grand margrave, back in the day

quite the set of choppers on the old boy, iirc


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Dec 17, 2011)

I couldn't help but picture myself running in a figure eight pattern in our bedroom.  And of course I am laughing aloud at the thought.


----------

